# Does Late Payment of Credit Card affect Credit Rating



## AnAthas (11 Feb 2010)

I forgot to pay my credit card recently and paid it a month late. Late fees were applied. I'm just wondering does this feed into a person's credit rating?


----------



## Papercut (11 Feb 2010)

In theory, yes, but it is up to the individual lender to report the late payment to the ICB. If the card was issued by your own bank there is a chance that they might not have, especially if this was not a regular occurrence, whereas if the card was issued by the likes of MBNA it is more likely that they would have reported it.

  The only way you will know for sure is to request a copy of your credit report from ICB [broken link removed]  which will cost you €6.


----------



## demoivre (11 Feb 2010)

AnAthas said:


> I forgot to pay my credit card recently and paid it a month late. Late fees were applied. I'm just wondering does this feed into a person's credit rating?



You get an additional 30 days after payment date before negative information about credit card payments is recorded with ICB.


----------

